# Yahoo fantasy NASCAR



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

It is officially on! Here is the info you need to get into the group. You have to be on yahoo and go to fantasy sports auto racing and then sign yourself up and log into the group with the info below. 

Group ID#5354
Group Name Fishing Fools 
Group Password Grouper 



It is pretty easy. You pick 2 from the A group, 4 from the B group, and 2 from the C group. You get credit for all of your picked drivers for qualifying and then you have to pick your racers to run for the race. 1, 2, and 1. Then you get credit based on how your picks finish. The season is broken into three sections Spring, Summer and Chase. You can win a section and or the whole season.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am done with 6 time Jimmy Johnson car..... that is all!!!! Lol


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in... Good Luck To All !!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Im in!!!


----------

